# WTB or F/S 14X7 80 SPOKE ROADSTERS...!



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TWO 14X7 ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS I BEEN HOLDING ON FOR A WHILE BUT WILL NOT BE USING... i BOUGHT THESE HERE ON LIL A WHILE BACK... tHEY GOT A UNIVERSAL 5 BOLT PATTERN, GOLD KO AND NIPPLES... AND COMES WITH NEW SET OF AMERICAN FLAG ROASTER CHIPS... bOTH ADPATERS ARE LEFT SIDE... iN VERY GOOD CONDITION FOR THEIR AGE... $250 OBO or WILL BUY THE MISSING TWO RIMS WEATHER THEY ARE CHROME OR GOLD NIPPLES 14X7 80 SPOKE...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

What do the teeth look like on the adapter?


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Nov 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15611194
> *What do the teeth look like on the adapter?
> *


hOPE THIS HELPS...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's some more pics homie.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15613587
> *Here's some more pics homie.
> 
> 
> ...


tHANKS HOMIE...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE RIMS


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

t t t


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics of the teth but fuck they are different them mine.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 9 2009, 08:49 PM~15613587
> *Here's some more pics homie.
> 
> 
> ...


God Damn you Fucken Show off :angry: 



:biggrin: lol 

Whuts good Pimpin :wave: 
Them boyz looking good Doggie


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

i REALLY WANT THE MATCHING SET... aNYBODY..?


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Nov 16 2009, 05:28 PM~15682502
> *i REALLY WANT THE MATCHING SET... aNYBODY..?
> *


Would you be willing to buy a complete set with everything????????? :0


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Nov 21 2009, 11:57 AM~15736969
> *Would you be willing to buy a complete set with everything????????? :0
> *


sURE WILL, JUST PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS AND PRICE...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Nov 21 2009, 12:02 PM~15737423
> *sURE WILL, JUST PM ME FOR  MORE DETAILS AND PRICE...
> *


I'll PM when LIL gets back to normal


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

Top...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

T>T>T> FOR OFFERS...


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

have u found a set yet?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Those are some nice looking wheels. i love roasters to bad they not in business anymore. i have a set of bolt on's i cant bear to get rid of :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 22 2009, 11:51 AM~16057059
> *have u found a set yet?
> *


tHE OTHER TWO JUST DONT EXIST...


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Dec 22 2009, 10:26 PM~16065043
> *tHE OTHER TWO JUST DONT EXIST...
> *


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

lAST "TTT" BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

tO tHE tOP!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

T^T^T


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

shit i got a compleet set i will sell u with the same k/o's & adaptors but they R all crome but the k/o's R gold i got a 5th one but it takes a different adaptor but will thriw in with some extra k/o's


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

this is the extra one that takes a different adaptor kind fucked up from sitting out but would cleen up niceley... no piting


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASO (805)_@May 16 2010, 02:24 PM~17506258
> *shit i got a compleet set i will sell u with the same k/o's & adaptors but they R all crome but the k/o's R gold i got a 5th one but it takes a different adaptor but will thriw in with some extra k/o's
> *


What you asking for the set... N hows the chrome on them...


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 17 2010, 03:11 PM~17517974
> *What you asking for the set... N hows the chrome on them...
> *


ill do every thing for $500 obo but that is with all the extra shit i got for them like k/o's adaptor rim & a couple chips... the crome is perfect they r just a lil dirty cuz i havent drove the car in like 2 weeks


----------



## PASO (805) (Dec 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT..!!! aNY BODY GOT THE OTHER TWO RIMS OR SIMILAR TO IT... lMK..


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

wILL SOMEBODY BUY THESE FOR $150 PLUS SHIPPING..?? iS A DEAL ISNT IT..


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

Top..


----------



## GONNER_MIKE408 (Apr 11, 2012)

Still have the tims?


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

GONNER_MIKE408 said:


> Still have the tims?


yES STILL IN STORAGE...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

looking for bolt ons 14 or 13 for chevy roadster,Mclanes or ?


----------



## sanjo95116 (Feb 18, 2006)

My98Lincoln said:


> T>T>T> FOR OFFERS...


Do u still have wheels


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

yEAh still have them...


----------



## Dizzyzach (Feb 9, 2014)

I got the same exact rim hmu


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

YOUR THREAD ON THESE ROADSTARS STARTED SOMEWHERE IN 2009, You don't still have them in storage do you ????


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a complete set of 14x7 80's.. if anyone is looking $700 shipped


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Tami said:


> YOUR THREAD ON THESE ROADSTARS STARTED SOMEWHERE IN 2009, You don't still have them in storage do you ????


 if you do, please let me know!!


----------



## Dizzyzach (Feb 9, 2014)

I have the same exact gold and chrome rim but mines 15x7 80 spokes.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish your rim was a 14x7 :/ I would of definitely bought it..


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

They were in storage, but I recently took them out n install tires on them n are currently on my Lincoln with mismatch wheels, but I don't drive the car..


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

My98Lincoln said:


> They were in storage, but I recently took them out n install tires on them n are currently on my Lincoln with mismatch wheels, but I don't drive the car..


I have three brand new 14s 80 spoke for sale if interested


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

Recent pic..


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Nice......


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

To
The
Top

Still have these, looking for the other two still.. oR I COULD SELL...


----------

